# Any road folks over 40?



## up2eleven (Aug 10, 2012)

How many of you are over 40 and still plan on living on the road indefinitely? I'm 42 and will likely hit the road next summer, probably for good. I need to escape cubicle land, but want to make sure I'm not fucking myself over. 

Those of you over 40, do you find it more difficult than the folks in their 20's seem to have it? Any advice?


----------



## Dmac (Aug 10, 2012)

i am 46, and actually find hitching to be easier. maybe i just have more patience now.


----------



## dawgrunner (Aug 13, 2012)

no problem I'm 59 yr old male work a little then go back out. freedom is the only words to describe the road. F what anyone says about freedom its all we got left


----------



## straightmovin (Aug 22, 2012)

i am 44 and find myself wearying of the same old shit. i roamed early and got a life late (at least by society's standard). i am ready to be back out there on my agenda, not on anothers. i sat back and thought long and hard about it. i am not really happy anymore, just distracted. always wishing i could be doing something else, going somewhere else. but.....job, bills, relationships, etc. tend to hold back most. i do not worry about shit and never have. most think i am crazy for slipping the yoke and leaving material pursuits, but i find it tremendously refreshing. it has been a long damn time since i have truly sat back and enjoyed life for what it is and not the societal norm of television, friday night bars, and microwave food. i can tell you this, i look forward to leaving this life of unending responsibilities and less than gratifying "off time". i long for the feeling of freedom and new people with a pile of cool shit to see thrown in. i, sir, leave monday with not a backward glance, with a ford ranger and the little bit of stuff i NEED. not all the crap i weighed myself down with. i hope you find the answer you seek, i know i did.


----------



## Noble Savage (Aug 22, 2012)

@ 48 it took losing everything to realize that nothing is just what I need. I'll ditto the virtue of patience and add the lack of having something to prove helps too


----------



## Earth (Aug 23, 2012)

relationships are what destroyed me, should have just stayed by myself from day one...
im closer to 48 than 47, but ive actually got my own pad, because i needed a place to build an analog studio.
but freedom, oh yeah.... out hiking every day with my dog, swimming, diving, kayaking, bicycle riding.... man, life is beautiful!!


----------



## straightmovin (Aug 23, 2012)

be cool bro. as long as you enjoy what you are doing, don't change it. the only time a change is needed is when a change is needed. dont fix it if it aint broke. DO WHAT YOU FEEL IS RIGHT.


----------



## Joe Btfsplk (Aug 24, 2012)

straightmovin said:


> be cool bro. as long as you enjoy what you are doing, don't change it. the only time a change is needed is when a change is needed. dont fix it if it aint broke. DO WHAT YOU FEEL IS RIGHT.


 
I'm sixty. I've done all travel posted here. Never did pirate air nor sea travel. Just land.

I now often drive from the Midwest to the west coast. Personal vehicle. To off lay fuel expenses, I advertise on Craigslist. So far, all has gone well. I benefit, they too. Cost effective.

The roaming lust never leaves.


----------

